# debugger



## stev.glasow (1. Aug 2003)

suche gute java-debugger (nicht konsole) - kann mir jemand einen empfehlen ?


----------



## mariopetr (1. Aug 2003)

eclipse?


----------



## stev.glasow (1. Aug 2003)

mh.. ne ... kenst du nicht noch was anderes ?


----------



## Nobody (2. Aug 2003)

jbuilder 9

du kannst schrittweise das ganze durchgehen und durch setzen von breakpoints genau zu den stellen gehen in dennen der fehler steckt.
bei einem fehleraufruff erfolgt die ausgabe des stacks, wodurch man nach kurzer zeit die suche eingränzen kann. abegrundet wird das ganze durch einen überblick des stacks der einzelnen methoden, wobei das ganze sogar in methoden und klassen unterteilt wird. am anfang wird man zwar von den möglichkeit fast erschlagen, aber man findet sich da schnell rein und dann ist er eine grosse hilfe


----------



## mariopetr (2. Aug 2003)

hallo,

ob jbuilder, eclipse, jdeveloper usw. die debugfunktionalitaet ist bei allen eher gleicht. vorteil von eclipse, mit jmechanic hat man gleich noch einen (rudimentaeren) profile (2.1.x). in der 3.x schiene hat man die moeglichkeit. sich variablen nach filtern anzeigen zu lassen und man sieht auch den inhalt und nicht nur die addresse von komplexen variablen.


----------



## Nadja (6. Aug 2003)

Ja, den Debugger von Eclipse finde ich eigentlich recht gut. Und ich glaube etwas viel besseres findet man auch nicht - zumindest nicht so, daß man es auch noch bezahlen kann...


----------



## mariopetr (6. Aug 2003)

naja, kommt drauf an. wenn man viele threads hat, weare es schon schoen die threadstates und monitors verwalten zu koennen. auch das remotedebug ist mit eclipse (3.x) eine qual (naja, vieleicht in der final besser).
hin und wieder stuerzt der debugger auch unmotiviert ab (seit 2.0). seltsamerweise auch, wenn man nur bei einem breakpoint stoppt und nen kaffee trinken geht. da ist der jbuilder imho deutlich stabieler.


----------

